
We are Collage: Dada, Instagram, and the future of AI - magda_wang
https://theartofresearch.org/we-are-collage-dada-instagram-and-the-future-of-ai/
======
atian
There’s not that much insight here.

It’s not wrong. It’s just not meaningful. High level abstractions are often
the worst trap for endless thought exercises because it’s difficult to
introduce a wrong statement.

This article is art.

